# Guns Galore in Fenton Customer Service SUCKS!



## Rugergundog

Rasputin said:


> Part of the price you pay is for the level of service you want. If you want bargain prices then it is unreasonable to expect service. .


Hell no!!! What are you talking about!!!! When it comes to buying ANYTHING be it a can of soup, shotgun or new car the buyer deserves to be treated with respect. "IF they are not treating the sales person as if they are "entitled"

There are plenty of great places selling guns for great prices....as evident by the other posts, that there is no need to even give a place with bad service a dime. I bought a gun from GG and aggree....the experience was not something to brag about. I won't be back.

*IMHO i feel they sell such a large volume that they don't feel they need to appreciate the next guy to earn his business because there are 4 more guys right behind him ready to spend regarless......who don't care about customer service.* Unfortunately there are a lot of places like this.

Ive been pricing out high end bolt action guns and again.....ive found local owned places with a family atmosphere selling for less than GG and AWESOME experience in the store.


----------



## Rasputin

Rugergundog said:


> Hell no!!! What are you talking about!!!! When it comes to buying ANYTHING be it a can of soup, shotgun or new car the buyer deserves to be treated with respect. "IF they are not treating the sales person as if they are "entitled"
> 
> There are plenty of great places selling guns for great prices....as evident by the other posts, that there is no need to even give a place with bad service a dime. I bought a gun from GG and aggree....the experience was not something to brag about. I won't be back.
> 
> *IMHO i feel they sell such a large volume that they don't feel they need to appreciate the next guy to earn his business because there are 4 more guys right behind him ready to spend regarless......who don't care about customer service.* Unfortunately there are a lot of places like this.
> 
> Ive been pricing out high end bolt action guns and again.....ive found local owned places with a family atmosphere selling for less than GG and AWESOME experience in the store.


 
Don't misunderstand me, I don't shop where I get mistreated. But I also am not trying to buy at the very lowest possible price. If I am buying a $1200 shotgun, does it really matter if I actually pay $1250 instead of $1190? I would rather pay a little more and have an enjoyable, value added shopping experience than save a couple of dollars. 

Nothing wrong with looking for a bargain, but to expect champagne service at beer prices is unfair. That's why I try to do business with local specialty stores instead of the internet for hard to get things like fly-tying supplies or 28 gauge shotgun shells. I want the specialists and the higher level service, and I know I'm not going to get that at Walmart.


----------



## omega58

uptracker said:


> Their prices are quite high compared to GG.


Does anyone pay sticker price on a gun without asking for some $$ off?? 

Never hurts to ask


----------



## TSS Caddis

Rasputin said:


> Nothing wrong with looking for a bargain, but to expect champagne service at beer prices is unfair.


There is no excuse for being rude, but when your business model is low cost/high volume, you don't have a lot of time to spend with people. They just need to work on speeding people up without being rude.

You'd think they would have 2 lines. 1 for people window shopping and one for people that know what they want and are there to quickly purchase and leave. I know I get frusterated there when everyone in front of me is window shopping and I'm there to quickly buy and get on my way.

For Jay's, I have not seen them anywhere close to GG prices.


----------



## TSS Caddis

Rugergundog said:


> Ive been pricing out high end bolt action guns and again.....ive found local owned places with a family atmosphere selling for less than GG and AWESOME experience in the store.


What "high end" bolt rifles does GG carry? As far as I knew, just items such as Sako, Remington, Winchester, Savage, Ruger, Wthby etc... Nothin on a Dakota, Ed Brown, HS Precision, Empire level.


----------



## TNL

Figure out what you want, go on-line and get your lowest price. If they don't match it, then go to your nearest FFL and take out the middle-man. You pay only the shipping and maybe a $20 FFL transfer fee. I haven't bought a gun in a brick and mortar store in 15 years.


----------



## UPhiker

TSS Caddis said:


> What "high end" bolt rifles does GG carry? As far as I knew, just items such as Sako, Remington, Winchester, Savage, Ruger, Wthby etc... Nothin on a Dakota, Ed Brown, HS Precision, Empire level.


Some people have a lot lower idea of "high end" than others...


----------



## UPhiker

The problem is that you can't be everything to everyone. One person here said that they don't want any advice because they already researched and they just want it fast and cheap. Then the next person posts that they need alot of info and handle everything. Every dealer buys from the same distributors and pays the same prices. If they sell it for lower, they have to sell twice as many to make the same amount of money. You don't expect the same customer service at Wendy's that you do at Win Schulers, do you? It sounds like GG is a great place to shop if you know what you want and have the money. If you haven't figured things out for yourself and need alot of help, go somewhere else.


----------



## Swamp Monster

I'm glad that On Target in Kalamazoo is in my neck of the woods! I always here crap about both GG and Williams. On Target is a great store, with decent inventory. They are always busy, no matter the time of day so patience will be helpful but you will get someone to help you and they will not consider such as a burdon on their day. Their prices seem to be competitive.


----------



## triplelunger

TSS Caddis said:


> What "high end" bolt rifles does GG carry? As far as I knew, just items such as Sako, Remington, Winchester, Savage, Ruger, Wthby etc... Nothin on a Dakota, Ed Brown, HS Precision, Empire level.


No kidding. I have a remington in my bathroom that I wipe my ass with.
The Sako is used as a shim to level out my workbench in the garage.


----------



## UNREEL

A question to all those who believe they have been "ignored" or treated "rudely"....have any of you had enough sack to say something, or were you afraid? All this bitching about how horrible the service is somewhere tells me nobody has threatened to kick Ponytail's ass when he got shi**y with a customer. Example: Unreel walks up to the gun counter and asks Ponytail if this Glock has a double stack magazine or single stack. Ponytail replies with "what do you think it has"? Now, I immediately catch on to Ponytail's smartass demeanor, realizing I just interrupted his reading of this months Easyrider magazine. I remind Ponytail its guys like me who spend the money that makes your paycheck so you can buy a $4 magazine and dream about iron you will never ride and pu**y that you will never have. And just when Ponytail is thinking of a response I lay Franklins on the counter and tell him just for being a dick I'm taking a box of ammo too. Try it sometime, instead of leaving empty handed, you can benefit from an idiot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Swamp Monster

UNREEL said:


> A question to all those who believe they have been "ignored" or treated "rudely"....have any of you had enough sack to say something, or were you afraid? All this bitching about how horrible the service is somewhere tells me nobody has threatened to kick Ponytail's ass when he got shi**y with a customer. Example: Unreel walks up to the gun counter and asks Ponytail if this Glock has a double stack magazine or single stack. Ponytail replies with "what do you think it has"? Now, I immediately catch on to Ponytail's smartass demeanor, realizing I just interrupted his reading of this months Easyrider magazine. I remind Ponytail its guys like me who spend the money that makes your paycheck so you can buy a $4 magazine and dream about iron you will never ride and pu**y that you will never have. And just when Ponytail is thinking of a response I lay Franklins on the counter and tell him just for being a dick I'm taking a box of ammo too. Try it sometime, instead of leaving empty handed, you can benefit from an idiot.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Let me know when you plan to go to GG next time. I'll clear my schedule and make the trip! Should be worth the price of gas! Heck, I might even buy something. :lol::lol:


----------



## thelastlemming

I haven't been to GG in years, I didn't like the employee's smoking cigarette's inside the store. I can't comment directly on the poor customer service on my limited trips there, but hearing about the poor service is nothing new. They've had a bad rep for a longtime.


----------



## UNREEL

Swamp Monster said:


> Let me know when you plan to go to GG next time. I'll clear my schedule and make the trip! Should be worth the price of gas! Heck, I might even buy something. :lol::lol:


I have never been there. But after reading this thread, I have to go. A little instigating is a lot of fun. Bring the hat cam, I'll show you guys how to deal with peckerheads.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Firefighter

UNREEL said:


> A question to all those who believe they have been "ignored" or treated "rudely"....have any of you had enough sack to say something, or were you afraid? All this bitching about how horrible the service is somewhere tells me nobody has threatened to kick Ponytail's ass when he got shi**y with a customer. Example: Unreel walks up to the gun counter and asks Ponytail if this Glock has a double stack magazine or single stack. Ponytail replies with "what do you think it has"? Now, I immediately catch on to Ponytail's smartass demeanor, realizing I just interrupted his reading of this months Easyrider magazine. I remind Ponytail its guys like me who spend the money that makes your paycheck so you can buy a $4 magazine and dream about iron you will never ride and pu**y that you will never have. And just when Ponytail is thinking of a response I lay Franklins on the counter and tell him just for being a dick I'm taking a box of ammo too. Try it sometime, instead of leaving empty handed, you can benefit from an idiot.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
LMAO! Trust me, I was about as sour as a lemon to the weasel with glasses after I realized he was in the middle of his menstral cycle. 

I will definately pay to see the security footage with audio if you go in there and provide a good dose of ace hole!:lol:


----------



## laterilus

UNREEL said:


> I have never been there. But after reading this thread, I have to go. A little instigating is a lot of fun. Bring the hat cam, I'll show you guys how to deal with peckerheads.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I will buy few rounds of cocktails at sage brush afterwards!!!:evilsmile


----------



## UNREEL

thelastlemming said:


> I haven't been to GG in years, I didn't like the employee's smoking cigarette's inside the store..


Yeah, can't stand that either. I did have an issue at hardware store recently. Was buying some small bulk hardware, little nuts and bolts, washers, whatever. Had about 30 pcs on the counter. As I was seperating and counting this stuff, a goddamn cat jumped up on the counter right in my pile. I smacked that f***er as hard as I could, sent it sailing across the store and crashed into a rack of snow shovels. Scared the sh** out of me. Bottom line, leave the cigarettes and the cats home, we don't want either one in our face when we are trying to shop. Oh, and the guy behind the counter, didn't say a work other than thank you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheCrawdad

UNREEL said:


> Yeah, can't stand that either. I did have an issue at hardware store recently. Was buying some small bulk hardware, little nuts and bolts, washers, whatever. Had about 30 pcs on the counter. As I was seperating and counting this stuff, a goddamn cat jumped up on the counter right in my pile. I smacked that f***er as hard as I could, sent it sailing across the store and crashed into a rack of snow shovels. Scared the sh** out of me. Bottom line, leave the cigarettes and the cats home, we don't want either one in our face when we are trying to shop. Oh, and the guy behind the counter, didn't say a work other than thank you.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Hilarious :lol::lol: CDAD


----------



## Quack Addict

UNREEL said:


> A question to all those who believe they have been "ignored" or treated "rudely"....have any of you had enough sack to say something, or were you afraid? All this bitching about how horrible the service is somewhere tells me nobody has threatened to kick Ponytail's ass when he got shi**y with a customer. Example: Unreel walks up to the gun counter and asks Ponytail if this Glock has a double stack magazine or single stack. Ponytail replies with "what do you think it has"? Now, I immediately catch on to Ponytail's smartass demeanor, realizing I just interrupted his reading of this months Easyrider magazine. I remind Ponytail its guys like me who spend the money that makes your paycheck so you can buy a $4 magazine and dream about iron you will never ride and pu**y that you will never have. And just when Ponytail is thinking of a response I lay Franklins on the counter and tell him just for being a dick I'm taking a box of ammo too. Try it sometime, instead of leaving empty handed, you can benefit from an idiot.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
I'll buy you a Guinness at Sagebrush Cantina if you warm "ponytail" up with an educated question on one of the break ins they had before they installed a security system :yikes:


----------



## twotap

Last time I was in GG their was some clown behind the counter waving a laser equipped J frame Smith all around the room as if trying to impress who ever with the red beam. Found out later it was the owners son, someone needs to teach that boy the proper handling of firearms. All the firearms I have purchased in the last 10 years have come from Williams.


----------



## Anish

ESOX said:


> He could sell it for cost, I would hope he chokes on it.


Yup. I have been dealing with them for years and I wont be buying .22 ammo there any more. I do scout out the guns every now and then, because occasionally I find a deal I just cant pass on. :lol:


----------



## Nitro225Optimax

ESOX said:


> He could sell it for cost, I would hope he chokes on it.
> I understand profit is not a four letter word.
> I also understand that abusing your customers and taking advantage of unfortunate situations is a great way to lose customers FOREVER.


Yeah, when the guy said $80 for what used to be a $25ish box of 100 9mm...I was shocked...and immediately decided I won't be shopping there again, maybe a price check on a gun once in a while. When this is all over, Gander, Bass Pro, Dunhams and the like will have all the ammo I need.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## boostfan

I don't have an issue with what they are charging. It allows them to keep product on the shelf for people who really want it.

The attitude about I could do without however.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Anish

boostfan said:


> I don't have an issue with what they are charging. It allows them to keep product on the shelf for people who really want it.
> 
> The attitude about I could do without however.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 
The attitude is what I have the biggest problem with. I dont really get much of it in there, but I have known them since I was a kid, but I've seen other people get it though. As for what they charge for something, ya they have every right to charge what they want, and I have every right to go elsewhere for a better price. :lol:

My suggestion is, if you want good customer service, talk to Mike. He's been there forever and he is usually back in the black powder area. He is a REALLY nice guy. To the point where if youre in a hurry, plan on going another day. He will talk your ear off, but it's great because you would not believe what you can learn from him! Ever heard the saying "I asked what time it was and he told me how to build a clock"? :lol: Thats Mike. I would MUCH rather have that than being blown off as a nuisance. Guns Galore has it's positives and negatives. I guess if you take them all for how they are and dont take it personally, there are some good deals to be found (I picked up the nicest .22 I have ever fired there for under $100.00 a year ago). Randy is the one that most people have a hard time with. He's blond, long hair, mustach, works the front counter.


----------



## TVCJohn

ESOX said:


> You know damn well their wholesale cost didn't triple. They are taking full advantage of the "shortage". Unconscionable advantage IMHO. I will NEVER spend another dime there.


A thought.....

That sounds like what some gas stations were doing during past significant national events (ie....9/11, Katrina, etc). In that case.....the state AG's were going after the gas stations that were price gouging. Not sure if that is an apples to oranges thing, but.....


----------



## TVCJohn

Nitro225Optimax said:


> Stopped by GG today...
> 
> $80 for 100 rounds of Winchester 9mm FMJ target load.


Just talked to the bro in Montana. He said the basic, generic American Eagle type 9mm brand is approx $18-$19 for 50 out there. The Walmarts out there (Missoula) are now selling reloading equipment. That is the hot item at the moment.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax

TVCJohn said:


> A thought.....
> 
> That sounds like what some gas stations were doing during past significant national events (ie....9/11, Katrina, etc). In that case.....the state AG's were going after the gas stations that were price gouging. Not sure if that is an apples to oranges thing, but.....


Many would probably say that most people need fuel to get back and forth to work, etc. but that most people don't need 500 rounds of 9mm this week, they simply want them. I'm over it, I will pay what I am willing to pay and that's it. We also get price gouged on diamonds too, but none of us "need" those.

Interestingly, it is primarily the target loads that have sky rocketed. I have seen personal defense loads in stock a lot more here and there and their prices haven't seemed to go up like target loads.


----------



## miruss

heres a cool article on gas prices 
http://www.nationalcenter.org/TSR082707.html


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power

Anish said:


> Yup. I have been dealing with them for years and I wont be buying .22 ammo there any more.



Shooting buddy of mine went to a local Cabela's last week and was outraged to find that they were selling "bricks" (1000) shotgun primers for *$49.95* . The last time I bought shotgun primers from a local mom & pop gun store - about three weeks ago - their price was $29.95 for W209s' and $24.95 for Federals. One of my local gun clubs - which is open to the public - is currently selling "bricks" of shotgun primers at the same price and no this is not old stock. The club generally has three or four "bricks" on hand at any given time and keeps a sparse inventory more as a convenience to walk-in shot shell re-loaders than anything else.

So let's all boycott Cabela's - whose on board with me* ?

Hoppe's no.10

* And this post is in no way, shape, manner or form apologizing for GG's pricing practices. I've had more than one issue with GG in the past.


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power

Anish said:


> Yup. I have been dealing with them for years and I wont be buying .22 ammo there any more.



Shooting buddy of mine went to a local Cabela's last week and was outraged to find that they were selling "bricks" (1000) shotgun primers for *$49.95* . The last time I bought shotgun primers for a local mom & pop gun store - about three weeks ago - their price was $29.95 for W209s' and $24.95 for Federals. One of my local gun clubs - which is open to the public - is currently selling "bricks" of shotgun primers at the same price and no this is not old stock. The club generally has three or four "bricks" on hand at any given time and keeps a sparse inventory of shot shell re-loading supplies on hand more as a convenience to walk-in shot shell re-loaders than anything else.

So let's all boycott Cabela's - whose on board with me* ?

Hoppe's no.10

* And this post is in no way, shape, manner or form apologizing for GG's practices. I've had more than one issue with GG in the past.


----------



## jem44357

So nothing has changed since the 80's. I found one guy who was very polite and professional. I think his name was Mike I think he was big into muzzleloaders and worked from the back counter. I purchased my 22 Contender from him. I may have returned a few times but have not been there in many years because of there "elitist" attitudes!

Good info thanks
Jim


----------



## Anish

jem44357 said:


> So nothing has changed since the 80's. I found one guy who was very polite and professional. I think his name was Mike I think he was big into muzzleloaders and worked from the back counter. I purchased my 22 Contender from him. I may have returned a few times but have not been there in many years because of there "elitist" attitudes!
> 
> Good info thanks
> Jim


 
Yup, thats Mike. He is SUCH a good guy! Really goes out of the way for people. He's still there. Just saw him a couple weeks ago. A bit more gray than in the 80's, but then again, I think that applies to most of us!


----------



## skipper34

Anish said:


> Yup, thats Mike. He is SUCH a good guy! Really goes out of the way for people. He's still there. Just saw him a couple weeks ago. A bit more gray than in the 80's, but then again, I think that applies to most of us!


I have been in there once and only once in my life. Mike waited on me. I thought when I left that Mike could give the other employees some lessons. I guess that hasn't happened. This was about 25 years ago.


----------



## Briarpatch1

I hope someone at Guns Galore reads this. Mike is a good guy, and some of the young fellows are decent. Randy is a turd. Dick, Randy's dad, was a good business man, not really a sparkling personality, but he built a solid shop- hard to beat their selection or prices. He passed on, and it has seemed like the ****** attitudes have grown.


----------



## brookie1

For a store that everyone hates, they do a great business. I don't know what people are expecting, it's a gun store, that's it. I have bought from there with no issue. I walk in, ask if they have X, they usually do so I fill out the paperwork, pay, and leave. They usually says "thanks". I am not looking for an encounter group.


----------



## Anish

Briarpatch1 said:


> I hope someone at Guns Galore reads this. Mike is a good guy, and some of the young fellows are decent. Randy is a turd. Dick, Randy's dad, was a good business man, not really a sparkling personality, but he built a solid shop- hard to beat their selection or prices. He passed on, and it has seemed like the ****** attitudes have grown.


----------



## Briarpatch1

I have spent a lot of money there. It would have been more if they were all like Mike Lacey. I have seen customers insulted, talked down too, and blown off with money in there hands. So, if I can find something somewhere else, I will do so. My encounter group seems to feel the same way.


----------



## jem44357

brookie1 said:


> For a store that everyone hates, they do a great business. I don't know what people are expecting, it's a gun store, that's it. I have bought from there with no issue. I walk in, ask if they have X, they usually do so I fill out the paperwork, pay, and leave. They usually says "thanks". I am not looking for an encounter group.


That is the problem... no customer skills! If you walk in knowing what you want, drop your cash and leave their perfect... if you need assistance they are a bunch of Richard heads. As far as great business the location has a captive audience... not much else around.

JMO
Jim


----------



## Rico

That's what I have felt untill I found Huron Valley Guns in Milford.

After seeing 1st hand the disgust from GG during these last 4 months, I am done! So instead of driving 2 miles I'll now drive 17 to visit Ed!

Screws GG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## john teresko

I saw someone there lie to a customer about the model 700 and how there was nothing wrong with the triggers. I had a model 700 muzzelloader every time you went from safe to fire the firering pin would fire 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rmankty

Luv2hunteup said:


> MGO market place.


Thank you for quick reply and information!!!


----------



## BoonDog

I moved to Fenton about 4 years ago and had always known of the store/reputation, just never visited. Been there about 5-6 times and ended up purchasing 2 firearms and miscellaneous other goods. I can say that while some of them do have an attitude, they have always been extremely informative and had everything right there when I needed it. It's an old school gun shop guys - they ain't going to pick the bunch outta yer panties.


----------



## The Whale

:lol:


----------



## Rmankty

BoonDog said:


> I moved to Fenton about 4 years ago and had always known of the store/reputation, just never visited. Been there about 5-6 times and ended up purchasing 2 firearms and miscellaneous other goods. I can say that while some of them do have an attitude, they have always been extremely informative and had everything right there when I needed it. It's an old school gun shop guys - they ain't going to pick the bunch outta yer panties.


I went there for 1st time last week. I called before I went, to inquire about selling some things,they gave me price over phone and I told them I would be in. The guy I talked with was sarcastic at first ---until I told him I had called---then he explained 3 or 4 times his attitude. That many had come in to sell same items. I left store with cash acceptable to me in a few minutes. Some retail stores have a attitude of independence for a reason they find valid-- ie they have stuff you cant easily find, or they are dealership which the manufacturers directs all parts business and service to-- either way customer has to decide for themself whether they really need what their selling or not. Have to put up with the attitude apparently unless you can find another place to go. These places with this attitude are banking on you not finding that place.


----------



## mbirdsley

I have never been there but, the impression I get. Is that a person better know exactly what he/she wants and intend to purchase that day and no hym-hawing around.


----------



## Rmankty

mbirdsley said:


> I have never been there but, the impression I get. Is that a person better know exactly what he/she wants and intend to purchase that day and no hym-hawing around.


That may be exactly correct. I do think the staff knows their business. I will also say I have not compared their prices to say ---Gander Mountain---. I think if anyone has a gun for sale--no ammo or scope or mounts--depending on rifle and condition, Gander Mountain would be worth showing gun to, unless you have the time to wait for a private buyer.


----------



## BucksandDucks

mbirdsley said:


> I have never been there but, the impression I get. Is that a person better know exactly what he/she wants and intend to purchase that day and no hym-hawing around.


Last time I was there I knew exactly what gun I wanted and where it was. Kept asking people to help but they kept blowing me off. Waited a half hour while some of the employees were busy but some of them were just standing around. Finally I held 2000 in cash over my head and yelled I WANT TO BUY A GUN! Didn't have any problem getting help after that. I won't ever be back.


----------



## Rmankty

I would probably had left---unless they had a rare deal-- rather than buy lol !! They must have had a great deal ! If they give you that before you buy--what kind of service will you get afterward in case you need service?


----------



## Nitro225Optimax

mbirdsley said:


> I have never been there but, the impression I get. Is that a person better know exactly what he/she wants and intend to purchase that day and no hym-hawing around.


Yeah, they despise window shopping, tire kicking or day dreaming.


----------



## mbirdsley

BucksandDucks said:


> Last time I was there I knew exactly what gun I wanted and where it was. Kept asking people to help but they kept blowing me off. Waited a half hour while some of the employees were busy but some of them were just standing around. Finally I held 2000 in cash over my head and yelled I WANT TO BUY A GUN! Didn't have any problem getting help after that. I won't ever be back.


That dosent sound good at all


----------



## mbirdsley

So what is their niche? Low prices and having popular stuff?


----------



## Nitro225Optimax

mbirdsley said:


> So what is their niche? Low prices and having popular stuff?


Having inventory. They move the most product of a few brands so they usually have the inventory when other shops don't. Even during the gun drought, you had a better chance of finding what you wanted there than elsewhere. They did some gouging during the gun drought and also on ammo. 

They have a modest used department too. I think Williams has more used guns and better used prices, but Guns Galore would be second. 

Guns Galore really fails miserably on accessories and add-on sales. 

I personally think Williams exceeds Guns Galore in just about every way, especially now they have that nice new indoor range and new comfortable large facilities. Going into Guns Galore just feels seedy, like an adult novelty store.


----------



## Lahti35

While I was reading this older thread today it reminded me of my GG experiences, lol!

I gave them 3 opportunities over a few years:

1. Stopped in and picked an antique rifle up off the floor rack, asked for the best price... Pony tail made a big stink when all he had to say was "no" or "price is firm" etc... bought the gun anyway because the price was ok.

2. Stopped in and bought a box of ammo, go home and it was missing some rounds.

3. Stopped in and looked at a WWII high power and was waited on by the black powder guy... very nice dude. I asked for the best price and right away black powder guy gets this look like he was going to be ill... I though, oh know here it comes! Black powder guy walks over to pony tail and asks if he can do better on the price. Pony tail says in a loud voice: "not one penny, NOT ONE PENNY!" I kindly thank black powder guy and walk out with my cash. Hopped in the car and drove down to Cabela's, met a guy wanting to sell a vintage Winchester so he cold buy some tactical shotgun and got a smoking deal on the Winchester... thanks pony tail! 

Any savings I would get from that joint is not worth the attitude. I don't need to be stroked to feel good about buying a gun but I would never treat customers in such a shoddy way. I know you're supposed to have the money out and know exactly what you want or they tend to crap on your face but browsing customers are part of owning a store, lol!


----------

